# New Photostick wont work on Mac



## donoddy (May 12, 2020)

Hi , i am another that purchased an expensive Photostick online, found it won`t work as advertised. When first inserted to USB port, it seemed to work, said it found thousands of photos. However, the ‘My Files’ folder was empty now my Mac will simply not recognise it. No GO button appears, no options, just dead. Any ideas ?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Let's see if your MAC is reading the USB port. Insert the Photostick. Click on the Apple on the top left and then click on System report. Scroll down and see if your Photostick is listed. If it isn't, keep the Photostick inserted and turn your MAC off. Wait 10 seconds and turn it back on. Once it's booted and you are logged in, repaet the above steps. Hopefully, your Photostick will be listed.

Incidentally, is your Photostick formatted for a MAC?


----------



## donoddy (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for reply, there was option for Mac, or Windows PC, i chose Mac. have tried all above steps on advice from Photostick website chat. Nothing works, i eventually did a quick format on photostick, lol after that i think now that all i have is a 128GB USB stick...a very expensive one. The Photostick cost me $153 with shipping. Cheers


----------

